# stud name quandary... need name help...reply number 4



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Because I'm intending to join the Dairy Goat Society Australia...I'm thinking about my stud name...something i saw on this forum prompted the thought...and here is my question....do you have a limit on the characters you aloud in you stud name goat name...etc "mystud missgoaty" ?

because i was going to use "Wallaby Country" but then I got to thinking if I've got abbreviate that, it will be W.C ....= toilet ewww  :roll: 
please help....I may have to think of something else...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: cross....stud name quandary*

assuming a stud name is what you guys call what we consider a herd name, I think you should come up with somethign thats unique to you. Something that scream you.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: cross....stud name quandary*



Gumtree said:


> because i was going to use "Wallaby Country" but then I got to thinking if I've got abbreviate that, it will be W.C ....ewww  :roll:
> please help....I may have to think of something else...


LOL...I had to think about that for a second because obviously we NEVER use the term W.C. here! I only knew what it was because I vaguely remembered reading it in a book at some point! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

I would contact the registry and see how many letters you are allowed to use in your herd name. For ADGA we are allowed 30 "spaces" I think which would be plenty to use Wallaby Country and still have room for individual names.


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: cross....stud name quandary*

How many are allowed in AGS?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: cross....stud name quandary*

Ok I've been thinking a lot about the name of my dairy goat stud to be
I'm putting some suggestions on here and will make a poll too i think.
I'm looking for something Australian, and Country ....
so a few definitions, 
a Station...is an Australian ranch... 
a Wallaby a mammal similar to the Kangaroo but smaller and not a plague ..

1 Wallaby Country, Wallaby-Land,Wallaby Range,Wallaby Station/ Farm.
2 ******* Station/Farm,******* Country,******* Hills.
A willy wagtail is a little black & white bird that catches insects 
3 Willy Wagtail Hills,Willy Wagtail Country,Willy Wagtail Station/Farm.
a wren is a tiny little blue bird that catches insects (Both live on our farm) 
4 Blue Wren Station/Farm,Blue Wren Hills,Blue Wren Country.
Mum suggested this because my goats are free-range...
5 Rangeland Farm,Rangeland Dairy Goats.
Jackman is my Surname --this my maiden name...whether that will cause problems later on is another question
6 Jackman's Goat Stud.. 
Shirrelle is my first name
7 Shirrelle's Goat Stud...

so if you'd please tell me your opinions
and based on that I will make a poll of the most popular 
a blue wren
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... 7APZ7LmtDw
a willy wagtail
http://www.chittering.iinet.net.au/imag ... agtail.bmp


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like Blue Wren Country, ******* hills and Wallaby country


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

have added a poll....of the things i like....when I have chosen with your help...I'll redo the poll with the variations of it

thanks


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks to those who have voted....it helps me know what others like as well


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I like just Wallaby Dairy Goats. Also Shirelle Dairy Goats.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I voted for *Blue Wren *and for some reason I like *Station*.

2nd I like *Wallaby Farm *or *Station*, both sound good.

3rd *Rangeland Farm*

Ultimately the choice of Farm, Station, or Dairy Goat Farm ending of the name will be your instinct or gut reaction of what best represents your place.


----------

